# Unsere "Pfütze"



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Erstaunlich wenig los in diesem Forum, dabei kann man doch momentan an Zeitschriften fast aufschlagen was man will: In Hausbau-, Garten-, Ratgeber-, DoItYourself- und anden Zeitschriften, überall werden tolle Schwimmteiche gezeigt und Anleitungen zum Selbstbau gegeben. Auf der anderen Seite bekommen die Firmen mit, das das aktuell "in" ist und nun ist mit einem mal jeder Gala-Bauer und teilweise auch Tiefbauer etc. Experte für das Anlegen von Schwimmteichen. Professionelle und von einer Firma mit wirklicherer Erfahrung und entsprechenden Referenzen angelegte Teiche kosten aber meist ab 25.000 EUR aufwärts.

Unser Schwimmteich ist seit knapp 5 Wochen nutzbar und wir möchten ihn schon nicht missen. Es ist einfach herrlich an warmen Tagen zwei-/dreimal dareinzuspringen. Für uns war es im Rahmen unseres Hausneubaus so ziemlich die beste Entscheidung, die wir getroffen haben. 

Ich habe in meinem Kundenkreis 2 Firmen, die wirklich traumhafte Schwimmteiche konzipieren und bauen, u.a. auch Großanlagen für Gemeinden. Die haben mich mit Ihren Bildern so richtig "leckermäulig" gemacht, aber rund 30.000 EUR konnte ich in meinem Baubudget - das wie üblich ohnehin nicht aufging - nicht finden. Also haben wir etwa 6 Wochenenden und 3.700 EUR investiert und herausgekommen ist ein Schwimmteich mit 85 qm, 65.000 Litern, 4,5 Metern Bachlauf und 4 qm Pflanzenfilter.

Wer momentan auch einen Schwimmteich in Erwägung zieht: Hier mal eine Aufstellung für was das Geld bei uns drauf gegangen ist. Vielleicht ganz hilfreich für eigene Kalkulationen:

*Teich:*
Ausbaggern ca. 1.000 EUR
Teichfolie 150 qm 1,5mm  (www.ebay.de) 880 EUR
Folie Bachlauf/Pflanzenfilter 24 qm 1mm 95 EUR
Zeolith (50 Liter, www.re-natur.de) 35 EUR
Vlies 200 qm (www.ebay.de) 266 EUR
160 Teichpflanzen (www.re-natur.de) 300 EUR
Pumpe (Katana, 5000 l/h, www.mein-teich.de) 169 EUR
Skimmer (www.mein-teich.de) 69 EUR
Plastiktonne, Schaumstoffmatte als Vorfilter, 30 EUR
Schläuche, Fittings 200 EUR
Porphyrbruch 48 qm (Obi) 432 EUR
Kies(el) insgesamt ca. 9 to 0-2/2-8/16-32/ 170 EUR
Wasser ca. 65.000 Liter 65 EUR
*Summe ca. 3.700 EUR*

*Holzterasse:*
Kies 12 to 85 EUR
Betonplatten 40 EUR
Schrauben für Unterkonstruktion 40 EUR
Holz für Unterkonstruktion 250 EUR
Bangkirai 28 qm 1176 EUR
Igel-Kralle zur schraubenlosen Befestigung, 315 Stück 410 EUR
*Summe 2.000 EUR*

Für 30.000 EUR hätten wir bei einer guten Firma sicherlich etwas bekommen, was in einigen Details besser wäre. Aber das Verhältnis von Kosten zu Ergebnis ist nach unserer Meinung nicht schlecht und wir sind sehr zufrieden. Und natürlich ist man auf selbst erdachte und selbst umgesetzte Lösungen auch anders Stolz, als auf eine für viel Geld fertig hingesetzte Lösung.

Achja: Wer über die Anlage eines Schwimmteiches nachdenkt: Auch wenn die Verwandschaft angesichts der Grube sagt "Oh Gott, was für ein Riesenteich. Viel zu groß." Ein Schwimmteich ist immer zu klein und kann gar nicht groß genug sein! Und ein paar Euro mehr für eine etwas größere Folie sind wirklich super investiert. Das ist momentan das Einzige was uns etwas ärgert: 5 Meter länger hätte der Schwimmbereich noch sein dürfen...

Wir haben übrigens auf Betonbecken und ähnliches zur Abgrenzung von Schwimm- und Regenerationszone verzichtet und das ganze über entsprechende Bodenprofilierungen gelöst, die 10 bis 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche enden. Ist eine billige und sehr schnelle Lösung und Nachteile konnte ich noch nicht erkennen. 

Und so sieht es nun aus:















Die Pflanzen sind freilich noch etwas mickrig und drumherum ist es auch noch sehr karg, aber das wird schon. Und nun müssen wir auch erst einmal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln.

Ein paar Bilderchen aus der Bauphase gibt es hier:
http://passivhaus.ecora.de/schwimmteich-bauphase-teil_1.ph


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

*Du Schlingel*

Hallo Guido,

weisste eigentlich,das du ein Riesen-Schlingel bist ???

tse, ich war wohl zu blöd, auf deine E-Mail-Addy zu gucken .... schön,daß du deine Bilder hier veröffentlichst ... dein Link ist ja schon drin, wenn Doogie schnell genug war


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

seeeeehr nett anzusehen, wirklich wahr... 
und die Kostenaufstellung ist sicherlich für viele hier ÄUSSERST interessant, vielen Dank dafür!

erzähl mal, gab es Punkt in der Bauphase, an denen du die Zähne zusammenbeissen musstest ?
Viele meinen ja so ein Projekt ist ohne Erfahrung alleine nicht zu schaffen..

also, in der Regel ist hier eigentlich jede Menge los, heute scheint aber echt ein ruhiger Abend zu sein... schade, grad heute hätt ich Zeit  :? 


@Tommi
klar war ich schnell genug, kennst mich doch!!!!
Bilder sind schon lange online, werd'  noch Guidos Namen dazuschreiben

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

*Ruhiger Abend ?*

Doogie ?? Ähm ... haste mal auf die Statistik für heute gesehen ? Weit über 140 Beiträge ??? Das nennst du ruhig ? Ähmm ... der bislang heftigste Tag in der Forumsgeschichte !!! tse ... Gukscht du   

@Guido

Also echt ... einer der besten Beiträge in Punkto "Hilfe für diejenige,die einen Schwimmteich planen und Kosten kalkulieren wollen" , mit Kosten udn Bezugsquelle ... besser hätte man es ned darstellen können ...

nochmal, wie bereits schon geschrieben , Hut ab und  :respekt:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

ja, unter Tags war einiges los... aber jetzt am Abend.... ?
aber vielleicht kommt's mir auch nur so vor, weil ich heute Abend ununterbrochen davor sitze... die letzten Abende war's ja nur hin und wieder


kann mich Tommis Meinung nur anschliessen, toller Beitrag!
 :zustimm:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> erzähl mal, gab es Punkt in der Bauphase, an denen du die Zähne zusammenbeissen musstest ?



Körperlich sicherlich öfters mal. Wenn man sonst nur 14 Stunden am PC gesessen hat und dann von 300 Tonnen Muttererde, Kies, Steinen etc. ca. 100 Tonnen per Schaufel und Schubkarre auf dem Grundstück verteilt, dann geht nicht mehr viel... Aber das wir zwischenzeitlich beim Teichbau unerwartet Riesenprobleme hatten, kann ich nicht sagen. Größere Änderungen gegenüber der Planung haben wir während der Bauphase nur an der Terassenseite gemacht.



> Viele meinen ja so ein Projekt ist ohne Erfahrung alleine nicht zu schaffen..



Das ist bei mir ähnlich wie beim Hausbau gelaufen. Zum Passivhaus und noch mehr zu dessen Technik erzählen ganz viele Leute ganz viele Sachen. 50 % ziemlicher Unsinn, gerade immer wieder in bezug auf die Technik. Statt sich auf irgendwen zu verlassen, macht es dann häufig Sinn, sich in die Materie selbst bestmöglich einzuarbeiten und das Ganze selbst zu verstehen. Manchmal setzt das natürlich (Vor-)Kenntnisse voraus, die man nicht hat. Also sauge ich erst einmal alle verfügbaren Infos auf und versuche mir dann selbst einen Reim zu machen. Infoquelle Nummer 1: Das Internet, insbesondere Newsgroups und Online-Foren (zum Thema Hausbau z.B. unter bau.de). Dann versuche ich letztlich mit minimalen finanziellen Einsatz und ggf. etwas Eigenleistung das Maximale rauszuholen. 

Beim Hausbau wollten einige Firmen - ich weiß nicht wofür - 3500 bis 4000 Mark pro Quadratmeter Wohnfläche für ein Passivhaus. Wir sind unkonventionell herangegangen und letztlich mit etwas über 2.000 ausgekommen. In puncto Wärmepumpe sind wir mit unserem "Weg" dann z.B. zunächst mal auf die __ Nase gefallen (sinnfreies Modell empfohlen bekommen). Aber das habe ich noch vor dem anschluß festgestellt und das ließ sich für 1.500 EUR wieder "geradebiegen". Die Solaranlage war auch mal kurz vor dem "Explodieren" (falsche Dichtung). Ließ sich in 20 Minuten und für 2 EUR richten. Letztlich versteht man die Systeme dann aber wirklich.

Und beim Teich muß ich nun auch erst einmal gucken, ob die angedachte Filterung funktioniert. Habe im Prinzip einen Pflanzenfilter angelegt, wie auch auf Tommis Seite beschrieben. Davor noch einen simplen Vorfilter gebaut, damit der Pflanzenfilter nicht zuschlammt. Aber anscheinend war der Vorfilter gar nicht nötig. Bisher (nach 3 Wochen) sieht der innen noch aus wie "geleckt". Lasse übrigens das Wasser durch 2 Schläuche (Skimmer und 50 cm tief) per Schwerkraft über den Teichrand in die eingebuddelte Tonne laufen. Da steht dann die Pumpe drin, die das Wasser zum Pflanzenfilter pumpt.

Mit "erstaunlich wenig los" meinte ich übrigens nicht das Forum insgesamt, sondern nur das (unter-) Form Schwimm- und Badeteiche. Da das Thema nach meinem Eindruck in den Medien aktuell sehr "in" ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

*Schwimmteich*

Hallo,

ich finde auch, das der Schwimmteich toll aussieht. Besonders der Bachlauf gefällt mir am meisten.
Die Kostenaufstellung war gut, das war mal ein guter Vergleich für mich. Schon aus dem Grund, weil mir noch keiner gesagt hat, was ein Schwimmteich im Eigenbau kostet. Wirklich günstig.

Weiterhin viel Freude mit dem Schwimmteich und beim Baden  :ertrink:


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo Guido,
ich finde deinen Teich auch gut gelungen - vor allem den Bachlauf.
Irgendwann möchte ich mir auch einen Schwimmteich bauen - muß dazu aber erst mal meinen Mann überzeugen und etwas sparen (obwohl, so teuer isses ja gar nich)


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Guido´s Bericht*

Hallo Guido,
du wirst wie ich feststellen, das es erstaunlich viele Menschen gibt die noch _nie_ etwas von einem Schwimmteich gehört haben.Unsere Wahrnehmung ist etwas verschoben da wir uns lange mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben und natürlich auch immer auf der Suche nach Informationen waren. Deine Ausgaben decken sich etwa mit meinen Erfahrungen. Unser Teich hat 200m² und komplett mit Brücke und Badedeck 8600 Euro gekostet. Als Faustformel kann man 50-70 Euro pro qm kalkulieren. Da der Fixkostensockel bleibt, verschiebt sich das Verhältnis zu ungunsten kleinerer Anlagen. 
Dir steht jetzt noch die erste Grünphase bevor. Müsste in Kürze eintreten. Erst dann siehst du wie gut der Filter arbeitet. Nach 2-3 Wochen sollte sich das Wasser wieder klären.
Nach deiner Beschreibung ist der Filter aber richtig aufgebaut und sollte funktionieren. Mit Starterbakterien kann man etwas pushen.
Die Pumpe würde ich trocken aufstellen und über Schläuche mit der Tonne verbinden . Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das etwas passiert ist zwar gering, aber wenn, dann ist der Preis das eigene Leben. Und dann ärgert man sich .
Ralf Glenk
www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Re: Guido´s Bericht*



			
				Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> du wirst wie ich feststellen, das es erstaunlich viele Menschen gibt die noch _nie_ etwas von einem Schwimmteich gehört haben.Unsere Wahrnehmung ist etwas verschoben da wir uns lange mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben



Klar ist unsere Wahrnehmung etwas verschoben, aber andererseits ist das Thema Schwimmteich/Badeteich meines Erachtens aktuell in den Medien wirklich sehr präsent und ich weiß das einige gute Firmen trotz Wirtschaftsflaute bzgl Schwimmteichen sehr viel zu tun haben.



			
				Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Dir steht jetzt noch die erste Grünphase bevor. Müsste in Kürze eintreten. Erst dann siehst du wie gut der Filter arbeitet. Nach 2-3 Wochen sollte sich das Wasser wieder klären.



Ich habe zwar logischerweise noch nicht viel Erfahrung, aber eine erste "Grünphase" haben wir schon hinter uns. Vor ein paar Wochen hatten wir am Teichrand in den Flachwasserzonen überall einige Fadenalgen. Die sind nun aber auch wieder komplett weg und Schwebealgen hatten wir noch nie. Aktuell ist es ja seit einer Woche nur noch sonnig und die Wassertemperatur ist kräftig gestiegen, aber Algen haben wir keine. Der Teich wird durch 2 große Bäume in der Nähe aber auch immer zur Hälfte beschattet - in wechselnden Bereichen je nach Sonnenstand. Trotz momentan intensiven Badebetrieb haben wir jetzt aktuell 140 cm Sichttiefe.



			
				Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pumpe würde ich trocken aufstellen und über Schläuche mit der Tonne verbinden .



Auch da streitet sich die Fachwelt. Durch die Pumpe fließ ja trotzdem Wasser. Und je nachdem wie die Pumpe konstruiert ist und wo es im Fehlerfall eine Verbindung von stromführenden Teilen zum Wasser gibt, kannst Du da auch 230V im Teich haben. Das bietet also keinesfalls hunterprozentigen Schutz. Den bieten nur Ausschalten beim Baden, bzw. Pumpen die mit Niederspannung arbeiten. Ich hatte versucht eine Pumpe zu bekommen, die mit Niederspannung arbeitet (12 bis 24 Volt). Von den Leistungsdaten passte aber nur eine von Hozelock und die kann der deutsche Importeur nicht liefern. Und spezielle Pumpeneinheiten für Schwimmteiche waren mir A zu teuer und B zu leistungsstark. Einen FI haben wir natürlich.




			
				Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Nach deiner Beschreibung ist der Filter aber richtig aufgebaut und sollte funktionieren.



DEN richtigen Aufbau gibt es ja vermutlich sowieso nicht? Da gibt es halt verschiedene Ansichten und Systeme. Natürlich hoffe ich, das das Ganze bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

ich stelle mal die These in den Raum, daß Du nicht TROTZ sondern auch ein bisschen WEGEN dem regen Badebetrieb klares Wasser hast!
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Bewegung dem Wasser gut tut!
Stille Gewässer/Biotope entwickeln sich schneller zu Tümpel als ein Schwimmteich... oder lieg ich da falsch?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Nachtrag*

Hallo Guido,
weil ich meine Pumpe aussen aufstellen wollte, besorgte ich mir zunächst eine Schwimmbadpumpe wie sie auch von den Schwimmteichbauern eingebaut wird. Auch in der kleinsten Leistungsklasse von 400 Watt ist sie noch zu stark und zu laut. Ich lasse sie nur im Sekundärbetrieb für Bach und Wasserfall zeitweise laufen. Primär läuft eine Oase Aquamax 5500 mit 75 Watt. Das Filtergehäuse habe ich abgebaut, dann läßt sie sich trocken aufstellen. Ist eine gute und verbrauchsorientierte Lösung.
Mit der Grünphase meinte ich keine Fadenalgen. Die wachsen ja bereits bei recht kaltem Wasser. Die Schwebealgen sieht man selber nicht. Nur das Wasser wird plötzlich grün und die Sichtiefe sinkt auf wenige Zentimeter. Das Ganze geht schnell vonstatten und es wird einem Angst und Bange. Sobald die reinigenden Mikroorganismen sich ausreichend gebildet haben, spielt sich das ganze wieder ein. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück das dieser Kelch an dir vorrübergeht. Im Moment ist mein Wasser ohne jede Trübung wie Leitungswasser aber das war nicht immer so.
Beim Aufbau des Filterbereiches gibt es mehrere Methoden die gut funktionieren und andere die weniger gut arbeiten. Das zeigt sich aber nicht sofort. Offenkundig scheinen die Systeme, die nur auf Regenerationsflächen setzten und keine Umwälzung mit Filterung einbauen am wenigsten nachhaltig zu sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich verfolgen diesen Thread schon einige Zeit und jetzt muss ich mich auch mal selber melden.

Guido zuerst mal Dank für den Guten Beitrag. Ich plane auch gerade einen Schwimmteich in Deiner Grösse und habe (bereits vor deinem Beitrag) ungefähr mit den selben Kosten gerechnet. Ich hoffe sogar noch weiter runter zu kommen. Aber zu deiner Aufstellung hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Baggern 1.000 Euro ?? Wie kommt dieser Riesenbetrag? Mein Nachbar hat einen Baumaschinenverleih und ich plane sogar selber den Bagger zu bedienen (hab ich schon mal gemacht) und rechne ca. 1 Tag für den gesamten Aushub (Baggermiete=30Eur/Stunde) Denkst du daß das realistisch ist?

2. Teichfolie bei Ebay: In einem Stück oder in Bahnen. Wenn in Bahnen, wer hat die verschweisst?

3. Dein Baumaterial hast du das vorher schon berechnet wieviel du brauchen wirst, oder hast du einfach drauflosgearbeitet und "mal sehen wieviel es wird"?

4. Es gibt immer wiedersprüchliche Meinungen über die Umwälzsysteme. Ist es sinnvoll (auch finanziell) eine Oberflächen UND eine Bodenabsaugung zu machen, oder ist die Schlammbildung am Boden gar nicht so schlimm, dass die Oberflächenabsaugung alleine reicht.


Grüsse,

Franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2003)

Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Baggern 1.000 Euro ?? Wie kommt dieser Riesenbetrag?



hast recht, da war glaube ich das Verteilen  des Aushub auf dem Grundstück schon mit drin. Wir haben zu dem Zeitpunkt auf dem Grundstück diverse Erdarbeiten machen lassen (u.a. ca. 150 cbm Erde verteilen). Von daher habe ich das gleich mitmachen lassen. Hinzu kommt: Baggerfahren macht zwar Spaß, aber ganz so easy ist es für den Laien doch nicht und Du brauchst sicherlich erheblich länger als ein Profi. Zudem hat ein Bekannter vor kurzem einen ausgeliehenen Bagger auf die Seite gelegt, aber ich will Dich nicht abhalten.



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Nachbar hat einen Baumaschinenverleih und ich plane sogar selber den Bagger zu bedienen (hab ich schon mal gemacht) und rechne ca. 1 Tag für den gesamten Aushub (Baggermiete=30Eur/Stunde)



Könnte passen. Mit einem großen Löffel haben die hier etwa 3 bis 4 Stunden gebraucht. Gerade für die Schrägen und ggf. Bodenprofilierungen muß man den Bagger schon gut bedienen können. Erde die an einer Schräge erstmal fehlt, bekommst Du da kaum wieder vernüftig hin. Mit einem Tag könntest Du ganz gut liegen. Ist doch ein richtiger Bagger und kein Minibagger?



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Teichfolie bei Ebay: In einem Stück oder in Bahnen. Wenn in Bahnen, wer hat die verschweisst?



150 qm in einem Stück. Verlegen mit 4 Mann ging gerade so (300 kg). Zur Anlieferung per Spediton könnte ich noch eine Story erzählen. kam in einem Mini-Mercedes-Transport ohne Hubbühne, ohne Hubwagen und ohne Gabelstapler. Ich wurde gefragt warum ich denn keinen Gabelstapler hätte... , klar den hat ja sonst jeder privat in der Garage zu stehen. Selber schweißen oder kleben war mir bei null Erfahrung und der späteren Wassermenge von 65.000 Liter doch zu gewagt. Der Teich geht bis auf etwa 2 Meter ans Haus ran, wenn es da ein größeren Leck gibt und 65.000 Liter laufen Richtung oder unter das Haus...




			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Dein Baumaterial hast du das vorher schon berechnet wieviel du brauchen wirst, oder hast du einfach drauflosgearbeitet und "mal sehen wieviel es wird"?



Habe Spaß am Planen, deshalb alles vorher geplant (Mit Zeichnungen, Excel etc.) und bestellt. Der Porphyrbruch vor kurzem war etwas knapp, aber ansonsten hat das alles ganz gut gepasst. Während der Bauphase haben zweimal etwas umgeplant. Wie beschrieben ist die Reinigungszone am Teich etwas klein geworden, deshalb haben wir einen zusätzlichen kleinen Pflanzenfilter samt kleinem Bachlauf angelegt. Und die Terassenseite des Teiches haben wir etwas geändert.



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Es gibt immer wiedersprüchliche Meinungen über die Umwälzsysteme. Ist es sinnvoll (auch finanziell) eine Oberflächen UND eine Bodenabsaugung zu machen, oder ist die Schlammbildung am Boden gar nicht so schlimm, dass die Oberflächenabsaugung alleine reicht.



Ist zu einem großen Teil wohl eine Philosophiefrage. Da würde ich mich jetzt gar nicht so heiß machen. Sowohl Skimmer als auch Bodenablauf kannst Du zur Not im Nachhinein einbauen und beides sogar per Schwerkraft betreiben, ohne die Folie zu durchlöchern. Einfach Schlauch über den Rand, Filter/Vorfilter/Tonne mit Pumpe etwas tiefer als den Teich setzen. Dann mußt Du einmal die Schläuche vollbekommen (z.B. mit einer Tauchpumpe), damit die Wassersäule geschlossen ist. Danach läuft das allein auch über einen Berg (z.B. Teichrand) in den niedrigeren Filter. Ich habe keinen Bodenablauf und der Skimmer hält den auch nicht die gesamte Oberfläche sauber. Dafür habe ich 2 große Bäume (Eiche + __ Ahorn) in Teichnähe. Bisher hält sich der Mulm am Boden in sehr engen Grenzen. an einigen Stellen liegen ein paar Eichenblüten, an anderen Stellen gar nichts - naja vielleicht 1 mm irgendwas. Und wenn ich eimal im Jahr mit Schlammsauger absaugen muß, dann kann ich auch damit leben. 

Ich denke jeder Teich ist ein Unikat, z.B. in puncto Größe, Tiefe, Sonneneinstrahlung, Bepflanzung, tierische Gäste, Bäume in Teichnnähe, Wetter, eingeleitetes Wasser, Häufigkeit der Benutzung. Deshalb gibt es vermutlich nicht die pauschale Ideallösung für die Wasserreinigung. Mach Dir Gedanken, bau was Du nach intensivem Informationssammeln für plausibel hältst und dann sammel Erfahrungen mit Deinem Unikat. Wichtig ist meines Erachtens nur, das man sich am Anfang nicht unbedingt alle Möglichkeiten verbaut. Wenn ich meine das das gut wäre, dann könnte ich z.B. ohne größere Probleme meinen Pflanzenfilter in der Größe verdoppeln oder verdreifachen.

Interessant finde ich übrigens auch einen Filtergraben wie bei Naturagart.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Guido alle Achtung vor deinem Teich und das mit geringen Kosten mein Kompliment. Ich hoffe du hast alles richtig gemacht und deine Pflanzflächen stimmen zueinander um den Nährstoffhaushalt im Gleichgewicht zuhalten.  In jedem fall ist es gut das du eine Tonne als Vorfilter eingebaut hast, auf dauer sammelt sich da doch was an und der Pflanzenfilter verschlammt nicht so sehr. Wenn du mit Schwebealgen oder Fadenalgen keine Probleme hast gehe ich davon aus da in deinem Ort Einwandfreies Wasser ( in der Zusammensetzung) hast, darin liegen die meisten Anfangsprobleme. Würde mich sehr interessieren wie sich der Teich über das Jahr verhält. Ich hoffe du berichtest zwischendurch an dieser Stelle
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

*Vorfilter*

Hallo Guido,

Du schreibst Du hast einen einfachen Vorfilter eingebaut. Genau so etwas ("einfach") suche ich auch. Die im Forum beschriebenen sind mir alle zu kompliziert.

Könntest Du den Vorfilter kurz beschreiben oder hast Du eine Bauanleitung?.

Danke Dir

Gruß
Toni


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Übrigens gut, dass Du von einer Betonwanne Abstand genommen hast. 

1. Kostet enorm viel Geld.
2. Ist vor allem für Kinder eine Gefahr, wenn irgend etwas schiefgeht und man nicht mehr überlegt handelt (und sich einfach auf die Mauer wälzt), sondern verzweifelt versucht, sich an dem glitschigen Ding hochzuziehen.
3. Sieht das immer unnatürlich und hässlich aus (Pool mit Teich drumherum).
4 Wird die Funktion als "Wellenbrecher" nie erfüllt: Die Wellen, die ein Schwimmer macht, sind wenige Zentimeter hoch. Das bedeutet, dass der "Wellenbrecher" schon mit der Wasseroberfläche abschliessen muss, um da wirklich etwas zu "brechen" - die Empfehlung liegt aber immer bei -40 cm - untauglich !

Also: Absolut richtige Entscheidung aus meiner Sicht.

Die Bewährungsprobe kommt für Deinen Teich allerdings erst noch, es hat ja noch nicht einmal die Algenblüte stattgefunden. Erst später wird sich die Qualität der Folie zeigen, der Bachlauf muss so schick bleiben, wie er heute ist, die Frage, ob der Pflanzenfilter gross genug ist (glaube ja, weil Du ja das Gros der Pflanzen IM Teich hast), ob die Technik wunschgemäss funktioniert. Wir haben vergangenes Jehr bei Bekannten einen Schwimmteich gebaut. Klappte alles wunderbar, nur: Aus Angst, den __ Frösche zu gute Versteckmöglichkeiten zu bieten (wirklich super-empfindliche Nachbarn), hat der nur ein paar mickerige Pflänzchen eingesetzt. Heute ist er kuriert und zahlt lieber den Kindern Fangprämien für Frösche (wobei ich das mit dem Wegfangen von Fröschen nur für Frankreich erwähnt haben möcht, in Deutschland ist das verboten).

Beste Grüsse
und weiterhin viel Erfolg
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

*Re: Vorfilter*

Hallo Toni



			
				Toni2 schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest Du den Vorfilter kurz beschreiben oder hast Du eine Bauanleitung?.



Zunächst sei gesagt, daß es den perfekten Universal-Vorfilter - der für jeden Teich und Zweck passt - nicht gibt. Mein Vorfilter hat einzig und allein den Zweck, unter meinen Voraussetzungen (85qm Schwimmteich, 180 Pflanzen, 0 Fische...) groben Schmutz vom Pflanzenfilter fernzuhalten. Dieser könnte sonst - je nachdem wie schnell oder langsam dort Abbauprozesse laufen - von unten zuschlammen. Soll heißen mein Billig-Vorfilter muß für Deinen Zweck nicht auch passen.

Ansonsten habe ich einfach eine 65 Liter Tonne eingebuddelt. Diese Tonne habe ich durch einen 5 cm dicken Schaumstoffblock horizontal in 2 Hälften geteilt. In die obere Hälfte läuft per Schwerkraft über einen Skimmer und einen weiteren Schlauch das Wasser aus dem Teich. Aus der unteren Hälfte der Tonne wird das Wasser mittels Pumpe von unten in den Pflanzenfilter gedrückt. Um von der oberen Hälfte der Tonne in die untere Hälfte zu kommen, muß das Wasser nun zwangsweise durch den Schaumstoff. Grober Schmutz geht da nicht durch und bleibt obendrauf liegen und kann da entfernt werden. Tonne und Schaumstoff haben mich ca. 15 EUR gekostet

Da ich noch 5 Liter Zeolith rumliegen hatte, habe ich die noch in die untere "saubere" Häfte gepackt, aber das ist bezgl. der gewünschten (Vor-)Filterwirkung sekundär. So wie es im Moment aussieht, sammelt sich in dem Vorfilter so gut wie nichts, weil aktuell kaum grobe Sachen im Teich herumschwimmen. 

Ich hatte übrigens auch überlegt, für meinen Zweck einfach einen Pumpenvorfilter aus dem Baumarkt zu nehmen. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Größen für 15 bis 40 EUR. Die halten Schmutz auch sehr gut zurück, aber die Filterfläche und der Schmutzauffangbehälter sind relativ kein  D.h. wer viel groben Schmutz im Teich hat, muß da wohl öfters mal reinigen.

Guido


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo Stefan



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Sieht das immer unnatürlich und hässlich aus (Pool mit Teich drumherum).


Naja sowas ist ja immer Geschmackssache. Gibt sicher auch Leute, die die schnurgerade Abtrennung gut finden. Ich sehe es aber so wie Du. Alle Teiche wo irgendwelche Holzkonstruktionen, Säcke, Betonbecken für eine ziemlich abstrakte Abtrennung von Schwimm- und Regenrationszone sorgen, sehen zwangsweise nicht so ganz natürlich aus.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> 4 Wird die Funktion als "Wellenbrecher" nie erfüllt: Die Wellen, die ein Schwimmer macht, sind wenige Zentimeter hoch. Das bedeutet, dass der "Wellenbrecher" schon mit der Wasseroberfläche abschliessen muss, um da wirklich etwas zu "brechen" - die Empfehlung liegt aber immer bei -40 cm - untauglich !


Kann ich ebenfalls nur bestätigen. Mein Erdprofil zur Trennung der Zonen endet ca. 10 bis 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche (je nach Wasserstand im Teich). Beim Baden klatschen die Wellen trotzdem mit voller Wucht an den Teichrand (Porphyr und Kieselsteine). Da wir auf dem Kies/Sand in dem die Pflanzen stecken aber noch eine Schicht aus verschiedenen Kieseln haben (2/8, 16/32), wird da trotzdem nichts aufgewirbelt.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bewährungsprobe kommt für Deinen Teich allerdings erst noch, es hat ja noch nicht einmal die Algenblüte stattgefunden.


Die haben uns diverse Leute schon mehrfach angekündigt (direkt nach dem Einlassen des Leitungswassers, bei der ersten längeren Sonnenscheinperiode, etc.), aber bisher blieb die aus. Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir mal ein paar Fadenalgen, aber auch nicht viele und nach 3 Wochen waren die wieder weg. Aktuell kann ich auch bei intensivster Suche nicht eine Alge finden. Und das Wasser wird ganz langsam auch immer klarer. Von 100 cm haben wir uns ganz langsam auf 160 cm Sichttiefe vorgearbeitet, d.h. der Grund ist zu sehen. Übrigens: Ich kann das nicht mit harten Fakten beweisen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, das das Wasser immer besonders klar ist, wenn wir am Vortag intensiv gebadet haben?



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Erst später wird sich die Qualität der Folie zeigen, der Bachlauf muss so schick bleiben, wie er heute ist, die Frage, ob der Pflanzenfilter gross genug ist (glaube ja, weil Du ja das Gros der Pflanzen IM Teich hast), ob die Technik wunschgemäss funktioniert.


Ja, in 2 Jahren sind wir schlauer. Im Herbst wird es nochmal "spannend", wie wir mit dem Laub der umliegenden Bäume fertigwerden. Aber ich wollte ein Netz spannen und zusätzlich im Spätherbst mal den Mulm absaugen.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben vergangenes Jehr bei Bekannten einen Schwimmteich gebaut. Klappte alles wunderbar, nur: Aus Angst, den __ Frösche zu gute Versteckmöglichkeiten zu bieten (wirklich super-empfindliche Nachbarn), hat der nur ein paar mickerige Pflänzchen eingesetzt.


Wir haben in Teich, Bachlauf und Pflanzenfilter nun 180 Pflanzen in 45 Arten. Ich denke das reicht. Meist werden so 2 bis 2,5 Pflanzen pro Quadratmeter Teichoberfläche angesetzt. Ein paar Frösche haben sich um unseren Teich herum auch schon angesiedelt. Die sind jedoch eher nachaktiv. Bisher hat auch noch keiner gequakt. Nicht alle Froscharten quaken ja so laut, vielleicht haben wir Glück? Ansonsten müssten die zu dieser Jahreszeit doch schon "brüllen"?

Das Einzige was momentan suboptimal ist: An einigen Stellen der Regnerationszone um den Schwimmbereich herum ist eine ganz dünne Mulm-Schicht (0,5 mm) auf den Kieseln am Rand. Dadurch sieht das an den Stellen nun nicht mehr so "Kiesel-naturbunt" sondern eher einheitlich hellbraun aus und die Pflanzen brauchen ja noch etwas, bis das mehr oder weniger zuwuchert.

Guido


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2003)

günter1 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich sehr interessieren wie sich der Teich über das Jahr verhält. Ich hoffe du berichtest zwischendurch an dieser Stelle



Dann komme ich dem mal nach. 

Also wir hatten zunächst glasklares Wasser, man konnte problemlos die "Stecknadel" auf dem Teichgrund sehen. Das glasklare Wasser hatten wir auch noch 1 bis 2 Wochen nachdem die extreme Hitzeperiode mit extremer Sonneneinstrahlung begann. Dann wurde auch unser Teichwasser etwas grün (Schwebealgen?) und die Sichttiefe ging auf etwa 60 bis 80 cm zurück. 

Eine Woche nach Ende der Hitzeperiode war das Wasser immer noch etwas grün und die Sichttiefe lag bei ca. 80 cm. Aber mittlerweile - die letzte Woche schien nur wenig die Sonne - ist das Wasser nun wieder glasklar und man kann wieder auf den Boden gucken. Die Wassertemperatur ist auch von 29 °C auf 21 °C gefallen.

Die Pflanzen im Teich sind fast alle relativ kümmerlich. Sieht noch nicht so doll aus, dürfte andererseits aber ein ganz gutes Zeichen sein, weil auf Nährstoffarmut hindeutend. Im Pflanzenfilter wachsen die Pflanzen dagegen sehr gut. Die gleichen Arten, die wir auch anderswo im Teich haben, sind im Pflanzenfilter doppelt so groß und buschig.

Das Teichprofil würde ich beim nächsten mal etwas anders machen und den Teich insgesamt etwas größer. Ansonsten war ein Schwimmteich vor dem Haus bei diesem Sommer natürlich richtig geil - besonders wenn man seine Büroräume zu Hause hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich einige Zeit nicht mehr auf dieser Seite aufgehalten, bitte um Entschuldigung.

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass ein Schwimmteich teuer sein muss ? Doch nur die professionellen Schwimmteichbauer (und solche, die sich dem Trend folgend jetzt Schwimmteichbauer nennen). Jeder, der sich schon einmal mit dem Thema befasst und eigenes Know-how aufgebaut hat, weiss, dass das nicht stimmt. So auch die Schwimmteichbesitzer, die hier posten.

Die preistreibenden Faktoren bei einem Schwimmteich sind:

a) Der im Verhältnis zu einem "normalen" Gartenteich doch ganz erhebliche Aushub - vor allem dann, wenn er auf dem Grundstück nicht untergebracht werden kann, sondern entsorgt werden muss (toll, alle Seiten zahlen - sowohl die, ie ihren Aushub loswerden müssen als auch die, die solchen Aushub später einmal kaufen müssen !).
b) Der ganz einfach bei einem Schwimmteich  erheblich gesteigerte Folien (Vlies-, Ufermatten-) Bedarf. Bezogen auf den Preis pro Quadratmeter Teichfläche wird man allerdings feststellen, dass er erheblich niedriger und nicht höher liegt als bei einem normalen Gartenteich.
c) Gewaltige Betonkonstruktionen (oder Mauerwerk) - schlichtweg überflüssig. Um noch einmal auf die sog. "Wellenbrecher" und solchen Blödsinn zu sprechen lommen: Eine Welle ist nichts anderes als eine Drehbewegung der Wasserteilchen mit dem Mittelpunkt in Höhe der Wasserlinie (weiss jeder, der schon einmal ein Boot oder Schiff gesteuert hat). Welche Wellen verursacht ein Schwimmer ? Wenn es hoch kommt solche von 10 cm, also 20 cm von Kamm zu Tal. Viel wahrscheinlicher sind 5 cm (10 cm Wellenhöhe). D.h. ein "Wellenbrecher" müsste erheblich weniger als 5 bis 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen, um überhaupt einen Effekt zu haben. Also: Beton und Mauerwerk ist Quatsch, kostet enorm viel Folie, verursacht gewaltige Falten und ist gefährlich bei Panikreaktionen (die man vor allem bei Kindern nie ausschliessen kann).
d) Eine gewaltige Technik: Wer einen Schwimmteich durch Sandfilter leiten oder ihn gar beheizen will, sollte vielleicht besser gleich einen Pool bauen. Die für einen Schwimmteich erforderliche Technik ist minimal und kostet nicht die Welt, selbst wenn man sich leistungsfähige Skimmer mangels Angebot am Markt aus Edelstahl schweissen lassen würde. Dann ist auch ein solider Ein- und Ausstieg verkraftbar.
e) Unmengen an Kies und Steinen: Dienen primär ohnehin nur dazu, Baufehler zu kaschieren. Auch hier erspart Nachdenken enorm viel Geld, denn Kies und Findlinge sind teuer.
f) Monströse Steganlagen und Umläufe. Zugegeben, diese machen viel her und sind für den Bade- und Pflegebetrieb auch sehr praktisch. Unbedingt notwendig sind sie nicht. Wenn man sich also eine solche Steganlage wünscht, hochwertig gebaut, muss man sagen: Die Steganlage hat viel Geld gekostet - und nicht der Teich ! Einen ordentlichen Steg kann man auch vorbereiten bzw. nachrüsten.
g) Der Teichbauer selbst. Der "verkauft" nämlich sein Know-how an den künftigen Schwimmteichbesitzer. Eigenbau spart da enormes Geld. Teichbauer sind letztlich überflüssig, da alles Know-how frei oder zu geringen Kosten verfügbar ist.

Was bleibt, sind die Kosten, die durch die regelmässig grosse Fläche, durch hochwertiges Material (da würde ich noch weniger Kompromisse eingehen als bei einem vergleichsweise kleinen Teich) und eine ausreichend dichte Bepflanzung entstehen. Bezogen auf den Quadratmeter sind diese Positionen sogar sehr günstig. Und genau das entspricht den Erfahrungen, die alle diejenigen gemacht haben, die einen Schwimmteich selbst gebaut haben, nachdem sie sich auch selbst schlau gemacht haben.

Deshalb kann man jeden nur ermutigen, sich selbst an die Konzeption zu begeben. Neben der Kostenersparnis tut das auch dem Selbstwertgefühl enorm gut. Es gibt kaum einen Fehler, der sich nicht korrigieren lässt. Deshalb Kompliment an alle, die diese Idee in die Tat umgesetzt haben.

Wenn ich nicht einen ziemlich neuen Pool hätte (den ich funkelnagelneu mit dem Haus gekauft habe), würde ich ihn selbst in einen Badeteich umbauen (und meine Frau und ich "__ spinnen" verdächtig oft in diese Richtung.)

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

